# 5 gal. incandesant to fl.



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

it has an incandesant bulb right now in the canopy, does any one know if its possible to replace the bulb with a screw in flourescent style that would help with the plant growth? Its for my daughter but still want it to look nicer.
Thanks


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

What plants do you have in thr 5gal right now?

I've seen those lids before. Should be no problem to bulb swap out. Better to go with a 6500k cool-white CFL for the daylight lighting.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> What plants do you have in thr 5gal right now?
> 
> I've seen those lids before. Should be no problem to bulb swap out. Better to go with a 6500k cool-white CFL for the daylight lighting.


no plants yet... just getting everything going.. basically gunna be an endler/ shrimp tank... with tetras.. just something for her to freak out over when she is with me. Shes 2 and loves watching them

the CFL's come screw in base right?been a while since i dealt with lights


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

6500K is not Cool White, it is what is normally known as Daylight. There is also 5000K which is closer to sunlight than Daylight.available that grows plants very well. If the canopy is like mine it takes 2 bulbs. The 9 watts may be fine, or for lots of light, go with the 13W. While it may seem like nitpicking with the names of the bulbs, you have to examine the packaging carefully as the names can be misleading. Different manufacturers use different names or K ratings for their bulbs. Philips calls their 5000K bulbs Bright White (my preference) and they will grow plants and give you a very nice natural colour. The 6500K Daylight isn't bad and both are available at Home Depot and the 13W comes in a 6 pack for around $14, so you can use them around the house.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

BillD said:


> 6500K is not Cool White, it is what is normally known as Daylight. There is also 5000K which is closer to sunlight than Daylight.available that grows plants very well. If the canopy is like mine it takes 2 bulbs. The 9 watts may be fine, or for lots of light, go with the 13W. While it may seem like nitpicking with the names of the bulbs, you have to examine the packaging carefully as the names can be misleading. Different manufacturers use different names or K ratings for their bulbs. Philips calls their 5000K bulbs Bright White (my preference) and they will grow plants and give you a very nice natural colour. The 6500K Daylight isn't bad and both are available at Home Depot and the 13W comes in a 6 pack for around $14, so you can use them around the house.


just a single bulb, probably lookin at 5000k, and have to chang substrate... i had the black flourite or eco complete in my old large tank, but dont know if its worth it in this "cheapy"..


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I would show up at Home D with the bulb from your 5gal. Find a CFL of similar sizing and go with that for the fit sizing. 

Also at home before you do to Home D get some soup cans or anything cylindrical and check the maximum space your bulb area can take then bring that with you to do the shopping so you know how large a bulb you can take.

I myself have the small size and mid size bulbs with the normal household screw in socket base size.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BillD said:


> 6500K is not Cool White, it is what is normally known as Daylight. There is also 5000K which is closer to sunlight than Daylight.available that grows plants very well. If the canopy is like mine it takes 2 bulbs. The 9 watts may be fine, or for lots of light, go with the 13W. While it may seem like nitpicking with the names of the bulbs, you have to examine the packaging carefully as the names can be misleading. Different manufacturers use different names or K ratings for their bulbs. Philips calls their 5000K bulbs Bright White (my preference) and they will grow plants and give you a very nice natural colour. The 6500K Daylight isn't bad and both are available at Home Depot and the 13W comes in a 6 pack for around $14, so you can use them around the house.


Ahh I've always thoguht that was cool-white then again I'm coming at this from a night rider MTB trail riding from other MTB DIY lighting forums and from some shops I got my LED's from IIRC said 6500k = cool-white tint.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> I would show up at Home D with the bulb from your 5gal. Find a CFL of similar sizing and go with that for the fit sizing.
> 
> Also at home before you do to Home D get some soup cans or anything cylindrical and check the maximum space your bulb area can take then bring that with you to do the shopping so you know how large a bulb you can take.
> 
> I myself have the small size and mid size bulbs with the normal household screw in socket base size.


im gunna have to do that tomorrow, wanna do it now lol just to get it done, Im not a patient guy


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

daking said:


> im gunna have to do that tomorrow, wanna do it now lol just to get it done, Im not a patient guy


IIRC Home D closes at 23:00 so if I'm correct you've got 30mins left.

Warden & Ellesmere Home D IIRC is 24hrs and offers free wifi (exneding out to the parking lot tho I tested it to half of the parking lot distance tho if you want or anyone else wants to test it at the edge of the property and let me know  )

EDIT:

Home D closes at 22:00 for all of them but I'm calling up the Ellesmere one now as I remember recently someone said they're open 24hrs.

EDIT:

Nope they close at 22:00 as well. Oh well... if you're that impatient then go off to the a few different corner stores and see if they have anything around.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> IIRC Home D closes at 23:00 so if I'm correct you've got 30mins left.
> 
> Warden & Ellesmere Home D IIRC is 24hrs and offers free wifi (exneding out to the parking lot tho I tested it to half of the parking lot distance tho if you want or anyone else wants to test it at the edge of the property and let me know  )
> 
> ...


bastards! they use to be 24h!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes cool white is not 6500K.....

1. 6500/6700K - Daylight(recommended for plants)
2. 5000/5100K - Cool white(recommended when option 1 N/A)
3. 2700/3500k - Soft white(Better light up a candle !!!!)

I have two tanks, both have 2xCFL from Home Depot:
10 gal(RCS + Assasins snails) 2x13W(6500k Phlips)
5 gal(CRS + Assasins snails) 2x9w(6500K Philips)....could use 2x13W !!!
2 gal(MTS feeder and java moss) 1x9W(6500K Philips)

I have no problem with the bulbs fitting on the lid......


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool White is not 5000K, it is around 3500K. 5000K is excellent for growing plants, and better than 6500K in my experience. 5000K is very close to sunlight at the equator at noon.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

AquaNeko said:


> Ahh I've always thoguht that was cool-white then again I'm coming at this from a night rider MTB trail riding from other MTB DIY lighting forums and from some shops I got my LED's from IIRC said 6500k = cool-white tint.


This is why you have to look carefully at what you are buying. The labeling can be misleading. 6500K is already heading into the blue. I have seen "Daylight" CFLs that were 3500K which is cool white, but nowhere near what is normally sold as daylight. Similarly I some sylvania "Bright white" which were 3500K, wheras the Philips Bright White is 5000K, and is an excellent bulb with good colour rendition and grows plants well.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

i grabbed the 13w daylight... boy what a difference, now to find plants


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If you can't gro hygro you can't gro nuffin. Try that first.

Want some free hygrophilia polysperma - pop by for a free sample.

W


----------

